# Crp?



## M43

Hi all I am new at all this.

My last C-reactive Protein was at 1.1 mg/dL, doctor said this is moderately elevated, can any of you offer any more insight about this reading?


----------



## DustyKat

CRP is a measure of inflammation and results from a protein that is released by damaged cells. 

It is not specific to any one area so can be elevated wherever inflammation is present in the body…bowel, other organs, joints, etc. 

If you have IBD symptoms or are sensitive to this marker without you being aware of symptoms, and you have no other obvious cause for the elevation, then you would have to look to it being related to bowel inflammation. 

Faecal Calprotectin is a stool inflammatory marker that is specific to the bowel so is generally a better indicator. There is still some conjecture as to its reliability with small bowel disease but with large bowel disease is considered a very reliable marker for inflammation. 

As to the reading, what is the normal reference range? I don’t live in the US so am not overly familiar with the range. Since the doc has said it is moderately elevated it would point to you having chronic inflammation present. Does this fit with how you are feeling? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## M43

Yes,

With the ongoing symptoms this reading does have meaning.  A normal CRP would be 0.0 mg/dl and up to .5 is OK but over .8 is considered "elevated" so 1.1 is a concern especially with the symptoms.   

Do you have any experience with Pentasa?


----------



## DustyKat

Like any blood result people can have wildly varying readings, it is not unusual for children to have normal blood readings so my philosophy has always been if symptoms and results marry up then that is the ideal but if symptoms persist and results don’t match what you are feeling then keep chasing answers. My son at his worst had a CRP of 352 (35.2 US) but just recently has been flaring and his readings for the most part have sat in the 12-19 range (1.2-1.9) and scoping has shown him to have mild - moderate chronic inflammation.

My son is on Pentasa. When it comes to Crohn’s, not UC, it has pretty much considered that it is a pretty useless as a monotherapy. Now that doesn’t mean it doesn’t work for some but overall it is not a drug of choice as a maintenance medication on its own. So why is my son on it? Simply because the GI was able to pull up studies that showed some very limited success when using it post ileal resection. Given my son’s severe presentation at diagnosis we figured even a couple percent extra chance of keeping him in reemission was worth it. That and he has no issue taking medication and was happy to do so. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Madhu

My husband's CRP was 10.0 in June  I just realized it meant how much inflammation he had at that time. We are still waiting for the current results. Good luck!!


----------



## Madhu

Well the tests came back and his CRP is now 0.2, the standard range was mentioned as <0.8, I guess it's good then 

I hope you feel better too


----------



## M43

That's great news!  Fingers crossed he is able to keep the inflammation low!  Is he feeling well?


----------



## Madhu

M43 said:


> That's great news!  Fingers crossed he is able to keep the inflammation low!  Is he feeling well?


Yes he had his second Remicade loading dose yesterday and feeling so much better  Hopefully it continues!


----------



## M43

I live in Japan (US Military) and will see a Japanese GI specialist Monday.  I hope he can help me!


----------

